# Pea**************** Eels



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

In my expirience, pea**************** eels will feed on frozen bloodworms. Has enyone else had similar luck?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

why is this a thread?

Yes...eels, along with most other fish, will eat blood worms. It's not that hard to get them to eat them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if they ate frozen bloodworms.

Alot of fish LOVE them.


----------

